# Taylormade RAC OS2



## benjamin (Jul 1, 2011)

Has anyone had/got a set of these irons and what did you make of them?

For info im new back to golf after a few years break, used to play off 18, currently putting myself around 22 and improving slowly.

I was set on keeping my Wilson Deep Red's but went to a golf shop yesterday with my mate so he could by some Burner Woods and spotted a set of the OS2's used, spoke to the guy about them as they looked a nice GI set, he said i could have them for Â£80 + my Wilsons, seemed a decent price?, hit a few balls with them and they seemed much softer with great feel, nicer to swing and easier to get up if a little wayward sometimes. (probably me)

Would be interested in your thoughts chaps particularly if you think they would be a better bet than the Reds.

Thanks in advance

Ben


----------



## brendy (Jul 1, 2011)

They are a bit too clumsy for me, I had a hit with them a few years ago when deciding on the RAC LT II's.
For your money, dont discount callaway X series irons. They havent changed much over the years and are a bit of a bargain for the game improvement guys out there.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 1, 2011)

RAC OS2, you say?

Not bad. Not a patch on X-18s, but certainly one of Taylor Made's better efforts at GI irons.

Interestingly not much "younger" than Deep Reds and certainly not as forgiving.

Why does everyone hate Wilsons so much? One of our ex-juniors got down to 4 with some fat shafts from 1997....what more could one ask.


----------



## benjamin (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the opinions guys.  

Having only ever really hit balls with the Wilson's its hard for me to judge another club, especially from 20 balls on a range. The OS2 looked nicer (sad i know) and felt great but that could be shiny stick syndrome/brand snobbery, im glad to have found out now that long term though they arent as forgiving as the Wilsons.

I thought they were a bargain at Â£120 and worth asking on here about them, but if theyre less forgiving that would be a bad move. Sounds like the X18's are even more forgiving than the Wilson with most on this forum rating them over all other clubs mentioned especially at my level of handicap. The cheapest ive seen them is Â£180 so ill have to keep my eyes peeled and save some pennies i guess.

Any idea's what year of x18 are the best or did they remain a current model of callaways for years? I saw on golfbidder there is x18 and x18pro im guessing its the non pro version that is better to look for? Would really love to get a hit of the 18's ill keep my eyes open anyway.

I did like the way the OS2 felt softer...is that down to less damping (right word?) and nicer to swing, made my Wilsons feel like very hard clunky sticks, ie ball coming off the face, how do the X18 stack up in that department?

Sorry for all the questions  

Cheers

Ben


----------



## brendy (Jul 2, 2011)

Year won't matter for the x18's as Callaway changed them every 2 years or so. I can remember buying a set of x12's from America long before they were released over here, that was 15 years ago. At the time I used them to help get down from 12 to 9 then my teaching pro recommended changing irons as the hallways were only going to take me so far. I changed to mizuno tour 2's and went further down to 6. I gave the game up for 6 years and regret selling the mizzys, bought a set of maxfli revolutions (black dot) which were good but didn't seem to carry as far. Then had the opportunity to buy my  Titleist AP2's in late 2008 and have stuck with them. Great clubs and fairly forgiving, feel brilliant when striking the ball well. If budget could stretch, there is the game improvement Ap1's, Billy mayfair still uses them on the PGA tour.
For most guys thou looking to cone down from the 20's to low teens or beyond, the X series (doesn't have to be X18's, 16's etc are fine too) are hard to look past, just don't use the chunky wedges though, get something a little more precise.


----------



## Swinger (Jul 2, 2011)

Why does everyone hate Wilsons so much? One of our ex-juniors got down to 4 with some fat shafts from 1997....what more could one ask. 

Click to expand...

Think what he could have done with some proper clubs!


----------



## RGDave (Jul 2, 2011)

For most guys thou looking to cone down from the 20's to low teens or beyond, the X series (doesn't have to be X18's, 16's etc are fine too) are hard to look past, just don't use the chunky wedges though, get something a little more precise.
		
Click to expand...

You are toooo wise.

My SW and PW from the X-18 set live in the shed. Sometimes even the 9 iron gets the cold shoulder too.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 3, 2011)

I followed Paul Mcginleys group at the Forest Of Arden a few years ago,and Mcginley had a set of these in his bag,so can't be all that bad.


----------



## benjamin (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry for my tardiness in replying chaps, its been a long weekend away.

Thanks for all the opinions!   i am a bit surprised at how few people have had experience of these...i thought they would have been a popular club a couple of years ago being from one of the "big brands".

Im still leaving my options open for now as money is very tight, Â£80 + my clubs would have been a real stretch but i could have made it happen if there was a good improvement to be had, so the callaways at a further Â£60/Â£80 is out of the question for now.

I noticed i can get a better trade in price for my driver so i may look at changing that first, had a hit of my mates Burner High Trajectory (08 model i think) and its very very easy to hit after getting used to mine again, im beginning to think maybe that is a cheaper more productive way forward and perhaps a lesson if i can stretch it.

Cheers

Ben


----------

